# Where to buy bands?



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

I know I saw some people post on this already, and I did start doing a search, but after reading through the first few threads with no success I thought maybe you guys wouldn't mind if I asked again. 

I think I might start banding my toy poodles topknot on a regular basis. So where is a good online source for lots of colourful rubber bands?

I went to the horse supply shop and they just had silicone clearish ones and yucky browns, I want some COLOUR up there!!  

Also what am I looking for? Latex? Non latex? What diameter is best for a toy poodle with a middle of the road coat density?

Thanks!

Rebecca


----------



## sgeorge (Jul 31, 2011)

I use 3/8 inch orthodontic elastics and I believe they are latex. They also come in plenty of different colours. 

Unfortunately I don't have an online source, but I'm sure you could find them.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

the color coordinated canine


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

There is usually a vendor at most dog shows that sells bands. The link Miss Stella posted has the best variety of size, colour and matching bands. And latex is what you want.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Ms Stella said:


> the color coordinated canine


These people have a great price, and they'll last you FOREVER! I'm using the bands I used on Vienna on Cairo.. though lavender isn't very manly (;


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> There is usually a vendor at most dog shows that sells bands. The link Miss Stella posted has the best variety of size, colour and matching bands. And latex is what you want.


I'm sorry...I meant to say matching wraps.


----------



## Melodyp77 (Mar 4, 2012)

I buy mine on ebay and found the 3/8 impossible to use. to tiny. unless you use hemo's but I'm not that talented


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> These people have a great price, and they'll last you FOREVER! I'm using the bands I used on Vienna on Cairo.. though lavender isn't very manly (;


What size did you buy for Cairo? What is the difference in the three "qualities" of band? 

Is it better to use a hemostat to put bands in?

I know you aren't supposed to pull bands out (only snip them) however since I started putting bands in every time one falls out or is cut out I see a few hairs attached, sometimes a little more than a few. Any tips or tricks for me?!

Rebecca


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have two tiny pairs of notched scissors that look something like this: Master Grooming Tools Pet Nail Scissors Medium | PetEdge.com
and they work beautifully for cutting the bands. Apparently those gadgets used for snipping the corner of a bag of milk work good too.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Always cut them out! You're going to have so many that it doesn't matter if you cut them out anyway. I think I got the medium? I was using that on a standard, and they were probably too small for her, but they work great on Cairo.


----------

